# Shampoo Bars with Melt & Pour SOS!



## Kates1117 (Aug 23, 2018)

hi everyone!!!! I'm new here & have a Q about Shampoo Bars. 
I'm making my own with a recipe I saw on this site from a long time ago, but have a few questions and would be so happy if someone could help me out  

1. Is it better to use coconut oil or shea butter? Was wondering if it's better to sub coconut oil for shea butter, but not sure if those are substitutable. 
2. Same question with sweet almond oil & castor oil. Are they substitutable, and is one better than the other?
3. I think it'd be fun to add a natural colorant to it, would ground tumeric work? Or will it turn my hair yellow???
Here's the recipe from the site I found: 
2 lbs m&p ready for additives
1 TBLS Coconut Oil
1 Tbls Olive Oil
1 teaspoon sweet almond oil
10 drops lavender EO
10 Rosemary EO

THANK YOU!!!!  
-katie


----------



## lsg (Aug 24, 2018)

It looks like too much oil for the amount of M&P base.


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 24, 2018)

I agree, I read max is only 1 tsp per pound of  base. In all honesty, I'm not sure I'd want a bunch of oils in a shampoo bar. As far as the iols you do use, I'd go for lighter ones like fractionated coconut or almond.


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 24, 2018)

Here is a link for a shampoo base *https://tinyurl.com/ybjzgo7c*
You really do not want to add that much oil to a m&p. Adding oils to your m&p base will deter lather. Check with the manufacturer to find the % of oil you can add. I agree with Obsidian about adding oil to a bar intended for shampoo


----------



## DeeAnna (Aug 24, 2018)

I have no experience with M&P, but as far as colorants go, I don't know that I'd use ground turmeric in a shampoo product. If you don't rinse it out well ... um ... not sure I'd want even the smallest bit of "turmeric dandruff" on my shirt. 

What about infusing the turmeric in water or oil and then using the liquid as your colorant? Or use a finely powdered pigment colorant? I've used oxide pigments, but I add only a drop or two per 100 grams of product -- I want only a pale hint of color. I know others use micas in their shampoo products, but I don't have experience with micas to say how well they work. In either case, these are very fine powders, not ground spices.


----------



## earlene (Aug 25, 2018)

Turmeric in shampoo?  That's quite interesting and not very desirable. From what I read, applying turmeric directly to hair INCREASES hair loss, which I doubt is your goal.  It certainly wouldn't be mine!

From what I read, consuming turmeric is the recommended method for preventing hair loss, if one believes that it truly work.  

But if all you want is a yellow color, I'd choose something other than turmeric, and read up on it's affect on the scalp before use.  Better yet, I'd probably avoid color altogether, because after all, I don't shampoo in front of a mirror and don't really look at the color of my shampoo when washing my hair.


----------



## DeeAnna (Aug 25, 2018)

Annatto infused oil would also give a golden yellow color, if a person wanted to stick with colorants from spices and herbs.

I use color in my shampoo bars and conditioner bars so I can tell the bars apart when they're sitting on the shower shelf. I don't color them deeply -- just enough to tell one is  green and the other is blue.


----------



## shoresoap (Aug 30, 2018)

cmzaha said:


> Here is a link for a shampoo base *https://tinyurl.com/ybjzgo7c*
> You really do not want to add that much oil to a m&p. Adding oils to your m&p base will deter lather. Check with the manufacturer to find the % of oil you can add. I agree with Obsidian about adding oil to a bar intended for shampoo


+++++
I should buy some of this just to satisfy those customers who are asking. I tried making one with another soap base and adding Silk but didn't like the experience. I used it as body soap and loved the silk in it!
Carolyn
Shore Soap


----------



## OBI IJEOMA (Sep 18, 2018)

I want to make cucumber and carrot Mp help asap pls


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 18, 2018)

OBI IJEOMA said:


> I want to make cucumber and carrot Mp help asap pls



Please start a new thread so that you get responses directly to your question.    Please read the rules of the forum and be sure to introduce yourself.


----------

